# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  What kind of bedding You use in your Rack???

## Aes_Sidhe

OK guys. My rack from  RBI will come next week so my question is what type of bedding is most recommended. Every vote and comment is appreciate.

----------


## PurplePython

I personally dont use racks but I have done a lot of reading around and I would have to say a lot of people love to use carefresh. I use carefresh bedding for me and my girlfriends hamsters, and it's so easy to cleanup, and it eliminates odors. You can easily tell if carefresh bedding has been urinated or pooped on also lol. Probably the easiest to clean and most comfortable bedding. Cheap also.

EDIT -  in my ball pythons tank I use cocnut fibre for a more natural look, but for racks go for carefresh.

----------


## Dabonus

I use unprinted newspaper in my rack, but I'm thinking of switching to shredded aspen. The newspaper is nice because its amazingly easy to clean and super cheap, but it just seems to me that aspen (or any type of safe wood based bedding) feels more natural for the snake, and you have the option of spot cleaning.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> I personally dont use racks but I have done a lot of reading around and I would have to say a lot of people love to use carefresh. I use carefresh bedding for me and my girlfriends hamsters, and it's so easy to cleanup, and it eliminates odors. You can easily tell if carefresh bedding has been urinated or pooped on also lol. Probably the easiest to clean and most comfortable bedding. Cheap also.
> 
> EDIT -  in my ball pythons tank I use cocnut fibre for a more natural look, but for racks go for carefresh.


Worst bedding ever for reptiles due to higher increase in Pneumonia from the bedding and pee absorption

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (05-14-2011),EchoPyrex (06-23-2010),qinw (08-18-2010)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Worst bedding ever for reptiles due to higher increase in Pneumonia from the bedding and pee absorption


Are You talking about carefresh or coconut fiber ??

----------


## A.VinczeBPs

Unprinted newspaper here. I'm not a fan of spot cleaning anyway as I always feel I've missed some of the pee. Cleaner just the take out the old and place in the new. :Razz:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Are You talking about carefresh or coconut fiber ??


Care Fresh

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (03-24-2010),EchoPyrex (06-23-2010),Tiny_loves_Roxanne (05-18-2010)

----------


## joepythons

I use newspaper for every snake i have ever owned  :Good Job:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I use newspaper. It is easy to get, cheap, and easy to clean (no loose bedding falling on the floor when I clean). I would really like to switch to unprinted newspaper but I do not know where to get it.

----------


## 2kdime

www.packagingsupplies.com







> I use newspaper. It is easy to get, cheap, and easy to clean (no loose bedding falling on the floor when I clean). I would really like to switch to unprinted newspaper but I do not know where to get it.

----------

ajsnoopy (03-24-2010),ALTownsend1 (06-24-2010),DeadLegs (07-03-2010),VicShell (05-13-2011)

----------


## j_h_smith

Newspaper for my adults.  Sometimes I'll use Aspen for my new sub adults I buy.  I like to give them about 4 inches of Aspen and let them bury themselves if they want to.  This is only to get them settled in and less stress.  Once they're in their enclosure for a month or more, I'll switch them to newpaper.  

Jim Smith

----------


## blackcrystal22

Newspaper, paper towels, aspen, and cypress mulch depending on the time of year and the animal.

----------


## ladywhipple02

Paper towels. A little more expensive, but I think they soak up spills much better than newspaper. Creates less of a humidity problem if I can't get to them until later in the evening.

----------


## LadyOhh

Paper towels for babies
Sanichips for adults

----------

_JohnNJ_ (05-12-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Brawny paper towels, lol. 
Both large and small snakes.

----------


## Danounet

Packing Paper or Newspaper.

I have used Aspen before. But newspaper is so much easier.

I have tried Mulch before, but I didnt like how dusty it got when it gets dry, maybe I had a bad kind? who knows.

----------


## chapskis1

I use unprinted packing paper (Home Depot) in my tub.  I use cypress mulch in my custom wood eclosure, and originally used cypress in my tub that I set up a month ago, but switched to the packing paper because my humidity was too high with the cypress.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Paper towels for babies
> Sanichips for adults


Interesting... Hows Your humidity with sanichips?? Looks like nice bedding.. not that dusty like regular aspen...

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I desperately wanted to switch to Sani-Chips from newspaper, because it looks highly absorbant, so I could simply scoop out the soiled bedding (urine and all), and replace it, rather than having to remove everything from the bin every time.  NO one local carries it, or can even get it.  :Sad:

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

aspen for my tank, pretty cheap and seems absorbant and easy to see when its soiled.

----------


## LadyOhh

> Interesting... Hows Your humidity with sanichips?? Looks like nice bedding.. not that dusty like regular aspen...


Humidity is good. Sometimes a bit too good, as when there are not enough holes in some tubs, it tends to absorb the water. You just have to be vigilant. But for the most part, it is a LIFE SAVER in terms of cleaning. Scoops instead of complete replacement. Complete replacement every couple of months or if there is a severe dirty situation.

I do all the work myself for the most part, and I only clean about 2 hours a day for around 250 snakes.

----------


## aureptiles

Paper towel. But will switch to coconut fiber soon

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Humidity is good. Sometimes a bit too good, as when there are not enough holes in some tubs, it tends to absorb the water. You just have to be vigilant. But for the most part, it is a LIFE SAVER in terms of cleaning. Scoops instead of complete replacement. Complete replacement every couple of months or if there is a severe dirty situation.
> 
> I do all the work myself for the most part, and I only clean about 2 hours a day for around 250 snakes.


 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: You are true Wonginator  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Lolo76

> Worst bedding ever for reptiles due to higher increase in Pneumonia from the bedding and pee absorption





> Care Fresh


I use Carefresh for the snakes that love to burrow (my hognose, baby corn and one adult corn), since I'm allergic to anything wood-based... so the highly recommended Aspen is not an option. So far I've never had a problem with the Carefresh, since I spot-clean immediately when I see any waste/urine. As long as you keep it clean and dry, I doubt you'll see many respiratory issues with it.

Oh, but I voted "newspaper/paper towels" on the poll, since my other 14-15 snakes get that in their tubs. Definitely my favorite, in terms of cleanliness and ease of cleaning.  :Good Job:

----------


## Raverthug

I use newspaper in my rack. I would reccomend stayn away from cocanut since it can get in his scales and cause issues.

----------


## pavlovk1025

Newzpayparz

Super easy to clean, and best part is its FREE (for me)

----------


## Kysenia

Front half aspen, back half or heated part of tub paper......

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Humidity is good. Sometimes a bit too good, as when there are not enough holes in some tubs, it tends to absorb the water. You just have to be vigilant. But for the most part, it is a LIFE SAVER in terms of cleaning. Scoops instead of complete replacement. Complete replacement every couple of months or if there is a severe dirty situation.
> 
> I do all the work myself for the most part, and I only clean about 2 hours a day for around 250 snakes.


Couple questions....

How Big (tall deep) layer You use....
Where You buy yours.... 
And if you buying it in 2.2 cu feet bags...for how many 32 or 41 qt tub one bag last.

Thank You

----------


## LadyOhh

> Couple questions....
> 
> How Big (tall deep) layer You use....
> Where You buy yours.... 
> And if you buying it in 2.2 cu feet bags...for how many 32 or 41 qt tub one bag last.
> 
> Thank You


I use around 2 inches deep or a bit less.

I buy mine from a local farm store that can special order them for me.

For one bag, it can work for around 5 tubs of 41qts, and 10 of the 32, and more if you use it for around an inch of coverage.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (03-27-2010)

----------


## j_h_smith

One of the good things you can do with aspen, regulate the temps in your tubs.  Less aspen = more heat, more aspen = less heat.  I don't recommend replacing this method with a good thermostat, but it can work to your advantage.

Jim Smith

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> I use around 2 inches deep or a bit less.
> 
> I buy mine from a local farm store that can special order them for me.
> 
> For one bag, it can work for around 5 tubs of 41qts, and 10 of the 32, and more if you use it for around an inch of coverage.


Thanks  :Smile:  

I order my stuff from National pet Pharmacy... They sell 2.2 cu ft bags and up till 50 lb they have flat rate for shipping. 

My rack suppose came in the middle of the week so I gonna have plenty time to adjust temp and humidity before i gonna get my babies  :Very Happy:  

*Thanks everybody for all votes and comments!!!*

----------

_JohnNJ_ (05-12-2011)

----------


## dembonez

i dont have racks considering i only got 2 snakes a corn and a ball but from everyone i see they have newspaper it is easy to clean and fast and free haha i say don't waste money with aspen or w.e 

 congrats on ur rack man!  :Very Happy:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

unprinted paper

----------


## jben

paper towels for the babies on the 6 qts and unprinted paper for the rest including the leos. very easy to clean.

----------


## kellysballs

I voted other but I don't know if what I use would be considered other. I used sanichips which are made of aspen.

----------


## 2kdime

Newspaper

----------


## Seru1

I use cypress mulch. It's pretty plentiful in the south and everyone says when it comes to humidity it's the best.


I am considering paper towels though. I'm barely using a quarter to half an inch and my temperatures are erratic even on the side controlled by a thermostat.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> I voted other but I don't know if what I use would be considered other. I used sanichips which are made of aspen.


Yep this is what I'm gonna Use... i don''t like how newspaper / towels look... and regular aspen is too dusty and i had problem with humidity in tanks when i was using it before...

----------


## BAMReptiles

> I personally dont use racks but I have done a lot of reading around and I would have to say a lot of people love to use carefresh. I use carefresh bedding for me and my girlfriends hamsters, and it's so easy to cleanup, and it eliminates odors. You can easily tell if carefresh bedding has been urinated or pooped on also lol. Probably the easiest to clean and most comfortable bedding. Cheap also.
> 
> EDIT -  in my ball pythons tank I use cocnut fibre for a more natural look, but for racks go for carefresh.


i dont know one person ( other than you apperantly lol ) that uses carefresh for snakes. for balls most people go with aspen or newspaper, some people use sani chips, but i think those are aspen too? 

i use newspaper in the racks, easy to change, fits pretty well the way i get it, and its free. plus they can still hide under it if they want

----------


## fishboyUK

Newspapers i steal out of the council recycling bins  :Good Job:

----------


## davidnizmo

i use fine shredded aspen bedding i ust to use newspaper but when they pee on it they make a mess and the aspen asorbes it better

----------


## NevaeHReptiles

I use Aspen with my corns and the blue shop-type paper towels in my BP and Boas. My BP and Boas are in my tub rack and most of the corns.  I have my Diones rat in a glass viv with Aspen and I have 4 10 gal vivs with corns and 5 20 gal vivs.

----------


## tRiP

Just recently switched from paper towel to Carefresh Ultra just to try something new.  It's been about a month now and and I'm really liking it.

----------


## don15681

I use newspaper. cheap, easy to tell if the tub needs clean. I don't have a humidity problem being my racks are in a snake room that the temp and humidity is control. this could be a factor for you on what to use.

----------


## stupidcracker00

Aspen fa sho

----------


## JNballs

We use paper towels for fresh babies and in the quarantine tubs, but in the others we use shredded aspen! I hate the look of paper in the tubs or other enclosures,...
also, if the snakes spill the water, the whole "bedding" is wet, if they make a mess on the wet bedding, its awful.
with aspen, i take out the small piece with the mess, and i'm done. also the snakes cannot wrap the aspen up when crawling around.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

All of my snakes get either Aspen, Newspaper, or paper towels.
Just depends on the snake, and where they are at.

My anaconda, and larger retic gets newspaper.
The BPs MOSTLY get aspen, but sometimes newspaper.
the hatchling rack gets papertowels.

----------


## wax32

Newspaper!

----------


## Darkice

I use aspen for my snakes and kiln dried pine for my rats. The tractor supply right down the street from me has everything i need. The rats get about 3 inches of substrate and the snakes get 2.  I try to pack it down tight so everything stays on top. :Cool:

----------


## takagari

I use aspen.
I dont normally spot clean unless I have JUST changed and they poo. heh

I tried paper but found the mess spread easier (A wet dropping would run and make a mess) and for that aspen would absorb this and keep it in one place, plus any water spills would be contained.

With paper If they knocked a dish. the poor snake sat in a 1/4 inch of water untill I saw it.

But to each there own  :Smile:  I find it absorbed the smell a bit better too.

----------


## smd58

shredded aspen bedding in my display cages and paper towals in the racks
                          steve

----------


## Shadera

I use indented kraft paper.

----------


## Anatopism

Our rack isn't one species only at the moment, so it really depends on the individual snake, but also what I have available at the time (I like to buy things when they are on sale  :Razz: ). 

I like aspen for the  low to mid humidity range, and I have ecoearth/forest bedding (coconut) + moss mixed in to maintain high humidity for the BRB. I've also used a mix of ecoearth and some form of reptile bark because I like how it looks, but it also makes a nice consistency for the baby dumerils to burrow in and push around. I reserve my newspaper and spare ads in the mail for the bottom of my bird cage.

----------


## firemandan26

coconut husk.  I used aspen before, but its to messy.  So I switched to sani-chips, again, messy.  Than I switched to reptibark, but after a couple weeks its starts to smell.  So I finally found a good one, coconut!  Doesn't smell, extremely easy to spot clean, and not dusty.

----------


## Misfit

We used shredded apsen, it gave me hives.

Then we used cocohusk+reptibark mixed, which worked splendidly.. but then our snakes got mites.

So now they're on paper towels.  :Razz:  But, we're going to try sani chips in our rack, once we build it. Fingers crossed it won't give me hives too!

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

Do you all mist your aspen chips to keep up humidity?

----------


## Quacking-Terror

I use aspen, but that's because when we had rats I bought a huge bag of it.  I also have cypress mulch for the boa's tank because we have a few issues with humidity using aspen.  Switching to the cypress tomorrow.  Hopefully it helps!

----------


## Ch^10

I'm thinking about switching from paper towels & newspaper to shredded aspen. I like paper towels, but if they have a BM while I'm at work, I hate making them wait until I get home to clean the giant mess. I use substrate for my non-BP species.

*Where do you all get the finely shredded aspen that I constantly see in rack/tub photos? I would like to buy in bulk, because I have 2 racks to fill, but I'm having a difficult time sourcing bulk shredded aspen.* 

THANKS!

----------


## zues

> I use indented kraft paper.


How do you like the kraft paper? I use newspaper and was thinkimg that the kraft paper might absorb a little better.

----------

